# [SOLVED] can't connect to my router via ethernet



## Cokemonkey11

Good afternoon,

I just bought a new MSI FX720 from newegg and when I plug it in via ethernet to my router, it does not connect. Wifi connects to this router without a problem.

I was at a friends house earlier today and it connects via ethernet to his router without a problem.

Here is the laptop: Newegg.com - MSI FX420-001US Notebook - NVIDIA Optimus increases battery life & performance Intel Core i5 2410M(2.30GHz) 17.3" 6GB Memory 640GB HDD DVD Super Multi NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M
Here is my router: Routers – AR680W

I've also tried 3 ethernet cables through my hub and direct to my router, using different ports.

Thanks for your time


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Hello,

Let's verify if you have all the network cables and connections plugged in to the proper Ports. From the Modem, the network cable need to be plugged in to the Router's WAN or Internet Port. Your computer needs to be wired to the LAN Port of your router.
Choose a diff LAN Port to see if there's an issue with the Port that you're using.

Power Cycle your devices if above is confirmed. The step-by-step guide shd help you.

Make sure that DHCP is enabled on both Wireless and LAN settings.

Test your internet connection and please post an update.


----------



## MeBuyBattery

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Swap the ethernet cable around, try a different port in teh router, factory restore the router, and power cycle all equipment (modem, router, and computer). 

If this doesn't work.. possible bad router or ethernet cable.

Shannon


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Hello,

My router is properly serving 3 connections via ethernet and 2 via wifi.

1 connection is a hub upstairs from the router that powers a ps3 and my desktop machine.

I've tried plugging in my laptop (via 3 different ethernet cables) to the hub (in all 3 open ports, plus the port my desktop normally uses), as well as directly to the router (to 3 open ports)

Resetting the router doesn't help or change anything. I simply can't get a connection from the laptop to the router.

Thanks for the replies,


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Can you pls provide an ipconfig /all for review while your laptop is wired directly to the router?

What type of Anti virus or Security Software do you have installed?


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*










I'm using AVG Anti Virus and Windows Defender for Anti-Spyware.

The problem was pre-existing though.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Thanks for the output. There's no valid IP's showing.

Post# 5 from this thread pls follow the instruction on TCP/IP and Winsock Reset.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/solved-cant-get-online-572272.html#post3256428

If that didn't work next task to do is uninstall AVG.


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

I tried resetting ip4/ip6/winsock.

Didn't work.

Uninstalled AVG.

Didn't work.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Try disabling your firewall temporarily to see if it detects it then but don't forget to re-enable after.


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Didn't work.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Head into your Adapter Settings, right click on the Properties for the adapter you are using called "Local Area Connection". Select the IPv4 from the list, and click Properties. Is the radio button on the Automatically one? Don't forget to check out the second tab in that window as well.

Have you given Windows the change to "troubleshoot" the problem itself? Usually it will go through a string of troubleshooting steps, and give you some information towards the end if it doesn't solve anything.


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

itwiztuner, I had that router before this one and it blows in comparison. What firmware would you recommend?

@Jay, yes they're automatic for all 3 parts (both v4 and v6)

I've tried windows troubleshoot as well, yes.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*



Cokemonkey11 said:


> itwiztuner, I had that router before this one and it blows in comparison. What firmware would you recommend?
> 
> @Jay, yes they're automatic for all 3 parts (both v4 and v6)
> 
> I've tried windows troubleshoot as well, yes.


What does the troubleshooter have to say? Anything?

I think the main point we are making here, is that the adapter isn't receiving its own IP address from the DHCP server. The number that came up is a randomly self-assigned one, for in networks that don't have a DHCP server to provide that function. The purpose of the DHCP is not only to provide a correct IP address (your one might not even be on a valid subnet), but also provide a default gateway (a way for your computer to access the Internet).


----------



## MeBuyBattery

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

The computer should not have a 169 ip. This was self assigned by the computer because it couldn't get another one. In my experience it's one of three things that is the problem... The router/hub/modem you connect it to... the ethernet cable... or the network card itself. You've eliminated the other 2 from what I can tell. I suspect it's the ethernet adapter itself. 

I recommend to uinstall and reinstall the network adapter. If that fails, you'll probably have to replace the network adapter itself.

Shannon


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

@Jay, it attempts to reset the ethernet adapter and then tells me that Local Area Connection can't get a valid IP. If I click explore more options it brings up windows help. Useless.

@MeBuyBattery, the ethernet adapter has worked when connected to my friend's router, that's why I think it's not really the adapter's fault.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Your laptop connects directly to your friend's house.

You've tried diff cable, LAN Ports from the router. How about a direct connection to the Modem?

Any other laptop or computer that you may connect directly to the router?


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

I just tried a direct connection to the modem - that works fine.

There are 3 other machines that regularly connect via ethernet to the router without a problem (and more that come and go)

This is the first machine I've had a problem with the router with.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Any sort of MAC filtering in your router? Pls. remove them for now.


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

MAC filtering is disabled.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Do you have the latest firmware of your router?

It might be worth resetting the router to the factory default. Pls do not restore the previous settings best to start fresh. Pls make some notes of the IP info.


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Factory Defaults.

Checked ethernet, no good.

Changed wireless back to encrypted (otherwise, still factory defaults)


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Still can't connect? 


Cokemonkey11 said:


> Factory Defaults.
> 
> Checked ethernet, no good.
> 
> Changed wireless back to encrypted (otherwise, still factory defaults)


Can you assign Static IP on the LAN settings?

Test your connection again.

*Edit*: Do you have Bonjour installed?


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

What exactly do you mean by static IP in LAN settings?

I tried this: nutinahut comments on unable to connect laptop via ethernet to my router

Sounds similar to me.

I don't have bonjour installed, no.

And by the way I just booted the machine with a live linux disc. Ethernet also didn't work there (but wifi yes)


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Here is a tutorial.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

These days, two ethernet devices not being able to communicate is rare, but it can still happen. It sounds like you know what you're doing for the most part, and everything's been covered except for two things that I didn't see mentioned.

1) What 2XG just mentioned, change the 'Automatic' settings for your notebook adapter's IPV4 address to 'Manual'. You can get the current settings from another computer plugged into your router, but it'll most likely be these:

IP Address: 192.168.1.xxx (where xxx is a number not currently used, you should be safe with 123 on a small home network)
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1 (the router's IP address)
DNS: You can copy what your other PC's use, or try a 'Global' DNS server, like Google's.

Now you should be able to ping the other computers and see the Internet...

2) Port autonegotiation isn't working for the port speeds. Set your laptop's port to 100Mb/Full and see if it connects. If not, see if you can set the AirLink's ports to 100Mb/Full, and see if it connects. Try syncing with other matched speeds and duplex settings, but at this point if it don't work, it probably ain't gonna.


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Ah, yes. That's what I tried with the link I sent. I followed the tutorial you linked just in case though - still no good.

Edit:



> 2) Port autonegotiation isn't working for the port speeds. Set your laptop's port to 100Mb/Full and see if it connects. If not, see if you can set the AirLink's ports to 100Mb/Full, and see if it connects. Try syncing with other matched speeds and duplex settings, but at this point if it don't work, it probably ain't gonna.


How can I set a specific port speed? Is that somewhere in the router's admin menu? Thanks


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Very good point Troy. 


> 2) Port autonegotiation isn't working for the port speeds. Set your laptop's port to 100Mb/Full and see if it connects. If not, see if you can set the AirLink's ports to 100Mb/Full, and see if it connects. Try syncing with other matched speeds and duplex settings, but at this point if it don't work, it probably ain't gonna.


You can do this in your Device Manager=> Properties=> Advanced Tab then locate Link Speed and Duplex.


> How can I set a specific port speed?


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

I tried that. Didn't work with DHCP or Static addresses. How do I do the second part? Setting Airlink's port speeds.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Taking a quick look, I can't find anything for that particular router. You may be stuck with the auto-setting on the router's part. The other thing you can try with the static address is taking it back upstairs and plugging it into that hub. The chances of two devices not being able to auto-negotiate with your notebook are pretty low. With a Static IP (as long as the settings jive with the others) you should be able to see the other computers on the network.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Very interesting. You might have to consider replacing it, you may try a USB network adapter.


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

How can I ping another machine plugged into my upstairs hub?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*



Cokemonkey11 said:


> How can I ping another machine plugged into my upstairs hub?


You will need to do ipconfig /all on the other computer, then ping the IP Address, for ex. *ping 192.168.1.5* from a command prompt.


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

I think there's a problem. I can't do that even when I have an established wifi connection.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Have you tried reserving an ip address for the ethernet adapter which isn't used by any other devices try 192.168.1.200 if your dhcp server has that in t's scope, you'll find it in lan setup or dhcp server depends on brand of router, and select ot add a dhcp reservation or persistence in the US.

You can find the ethernet adpters mac address in start>programs>accessories>system tools>system information>components>network>adapters then scroll down until you see the ehternet adapter and a heading mac address and copy this over to your router.

As it is connecting on your friends router then the problem is your router isn't dishing out an ip for some reason.


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Yes i've tried using a static ip. And no, there is no point in using a reserved mac address since my router has mac address filtering disabled


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

At this point I will try a different Network Adapter. 


Cokemonkey11 said:


> Yes i've tried using a static ip. And no, there is no point in using a reserved mac address since my router has mac address filtering disabled


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Mac address filtering is different to DHCP reservation in the fact it only allows any mac addresses to the connect to the router that are in the list DHCP reservation forces the router to dish out the same ip address for a particular device via it's mac address like a static address but you leave the ipv4 settings set to automatic rather than changing to a particular ip address and dns server address as you do with static. It can't harm to try it as everything else so far has failed.

Updating the drivers or firmware may or may not help but backup everything beforehand before doing so. Link below.
MSI Global – Notebook - FX420 

Trying a different network adapter as 2xg has said may help can't help to try it.

As you have other devices like the desktop and other devices connecting fine it would point to your latop being the problem, but the laptop works fine when connected to the modem or at your friend's house suggests it is fine.

I assume the router DHCP server is set to give out an ip address automatically and you don't get any messages from windows about ip address conflicts.

Also some firewalls even tho they are set to allow sharing on the network in the case of the desktop when a new device such as a laptop or desktop comes onto the network it asks to confirm whether the device is ok to allow on network or deny it access which would prevent an ip address being able to be acquired from the router and therefore not connect. Don't know if this may be the case and you have had any messages when the laptop first went onto the network or not.

Trying a different network adapter amy work as 2xg has suggested.

You could try taking the hub out of the equation and connecting the devices one by one to the router to see if connection is successful. Start with the Latop first.


----------



## joshsam

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

hi 
What is the ip range of the router which u have . Try assigning static ip in LAN ipV4 192
.168.x.x
try this ..........


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

@2xg I'm sure that would work but at that point I may as well just stick to wifi. I'm leaving to university in August anyway.

@TheCyberMan in that case my router doesn't support reservation. I didn't see that option anywhere.

I've tried updating the driver from msi's website.

And yes I'm not getting any ip address conflicts.

I've tried plugging directly into the router.

Do you think I should forward my laptop port in the router to avoid hardware firewalls?

@joshsam I've tried static ip addreses.



Also, I tried another friend's router last night. Worked no problem. It might be that my router is a little out dated.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

:grin: It will be more expensive to change the router that your Network Adapter.


> Also, I tried another friend's router last night. Worked no problem. It might be that my router is a little out dated.


You may of course use your Wi-Fi adapter to wireless connect.


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

I've been using wifi, and it actually saturates my connection (wireless N), I just want ethernet to work.

This router isn't old! It's just not a common name brand. It _should_ work...


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*



Cokemonkey11 said:


> @TheCyberMan in that case my router doesn't support reservation. I didn't see that option anywhere.
> 
> I've tried updating the driver from msi's website.
> 
> And yes I'm not getting any ip address conflicts.
> 
> I've tried plugging directly into the router.
> 
> Do you think I should forward my laptop port in the router to avoid hardware firewalls?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I tried another friend's router last night. Worked no problem. It might be that my router is a little out dated.


Yes it looks as tho your static ip address assignment also acts as reservation as you can enable it alongside the DHCP server.

No need to forward any ports as the hardware firewall on the router is incoming only not outbound.

A couple of things to check under access restrictions in your router check that the ip filter is set to disabled and mac filter is set to disabled also they probably are by default just worth a check tho just in case.

Otherwise just use the wireless as has been said.

I must admit it is a strange one tho as your laptop works elsewhere so the msi isn't the problem.


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Yes they're both disabled.

I feel like I should be trying Airlink support but they're slow as ****.

Any chance installing a 3rd party router firmware would work?


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

There's always a chance. But like you said before, it SHOULD work already... Just going back to what you've been saying, the 'ping' is the basic connection test you can use on a network. If everything is 'open' you should be able to ping any other IP address on a LAN from a computer connected to the LAN. However, things aren't always 'open' anymore. OS' like Windows7 can block this kind of discovery with their firewall by default. The router can even be configured (depending on make/model) to not return ping requests.

You mentioned you couldn't ping other computers from your laptop even when you could get on the Internet. The above could be the reason, or some routers can be set up to block traffic between the wireless and wired clients, or set the wireless clients up on a different subnet. I'm not sure your router is that advanced, though.

I sense that you're starting to 'jump around' a bit with your testing and conclusions, though. You can't do that when troubleshooting IP connections, it has to be done logically, step by step. It's too easy to miss the one thing that would have fixed the issue, and lead your testing down the wrong path.

It just sounds like your laptop wired connection doesn't like your router, though. Do any of your friend's laptops work fine with your router?


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Updating the firmware with a third party software don't think will cure the problem at all.

It does seem as though your Laptop and router don't like each other for some reason.

Other than the windows wireless utility software do you have any other network connection software installed third party that may cause an issue with your router highly unlikely tho.

You could try airlink they may spot something we have not.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Pinging is only good on networks with valid and working IP addresses, so I very much doubt that is going to help. You have taken some good steps so far, but none of them come to the conclusion that any of the devices are at fault, since all devices besides your laptop can connect to the router, and all routers besides this one can be connected to using your laptop.

Usually when I have a problem this complicated, I take it through the company via email or online support tickets. When you call them, you end up waiting on hold for quite a long time, and the answers they give you is pretty basic in my view, like they are reading from a big FAQ of some kind.

DD-WRT is one such third party firmware, however you will have to check out whether your device is on the compatibility list itself, and be happy to take on the risk that comes with it. Be aware that this doesn't guarantee a solution, it is just another option.

When you plug your laptop into your router (Ethernet), what kind of light pops up? Orange, versus the usual green? Also go back into the device webpage, and see if you can find the logs. Make sure it is keeping logs of as many relevant events as possible, and try to screenshot or copy-paste the details on here for us to read.


----------



## joshsam

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

hi
What is the model number of the AIR link router u have .
just once try contacting airlink support Check for the tech named Jerald . my issue got resolved quickly by upgrading the firmware for AR430W

Post the specs of ur router ...


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

@Troy_Jollimore: I have on my network as far as laptops: Gateway W340, Macbook 11'', Lenovo Z60m, 2 Lenovo T60's. All work via ethernet. There is just one other laptop I've had a problem with recently - my friend's HP dv6. It didn't work via ethernet but worked fine with wifi - and saturated my connection with wireless N so we didn't worry too much about diagnosis. In fact, we only tried connecting it once.

@TheCyberMan: No I don't have any third party networking software installed. Airlink isn't the most helpful bunch.

@Jay_JWLH: I have tried support tickets with both companies. The msi rep with broken english told me to return the machine. The airlink rep didn't answer me. I'll try them again.

DD-WRT doesn't support my router.

The connection turns green - like normal.

Here is the log at the time of writing: http://upload.willhost.it/1/aywvt.rg

@Joshsam: I'm using the AR680W. I've tried their tech support with no response but I'll try again.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Hmm. Do you know what the LAN chipsets were in your friend's DV6 and your laptop?


----------



## Cokemonkey11

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

The one in mine is Realtek, I don't know about the dv6 though.

The problem has been resolved with the help of an Airlink rep who (finally) answered me.

There was an unlisted firmware directory that he linked me to that found the newer version.

If anyone comes here with an Airlink ethernet problem, tell them to check this out:

Index of /LegacyFW

It's unlisted from anywhere within the Airlink site so you need to know your model number and find the newest firmware.

Thanks for all the help,


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: can't connect to my router via ethernet*

Glad it's sorted Cokemonkey11:grin:


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

Probably not, for a standard @home setup... Gotta love dealing with h/w, s/w revisions and firmware...


----------

